# Kobe Bryant pulling a Gilbert Arenas



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

He's not shooting....


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

kobe does this almost every game.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

He doesn't shoot every game?

Is he just going to take over eventually and get his 23 points?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

kobe tends to not assert himself completely until the 2nd half.

i fully expect him to do so after halftime today. both him and shaq.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Kings are defending him pretty well though. But yeah he's not asserting himself.

All part of his greedy selfessness.

Though I'm sure it's part of the game plan.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Well even the broadcasters are talking about the players calling Kobe selfish and how he could be sulking.

And all of this stuff your talking about asserting himself..he needs to score or Lakers will be blown out.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

i dunno. i just noticed that he hasn't taken a SINGLE shot. that's odd, but we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Personally I think the Lakers want to lose this game today because they don't want to see the Rockets in the first round. Memphis or Dallas they can beat, but the Rockets would make them go 7 games because they match-up so well with the Lakers.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Kobe took a 3, but missed


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Personally I think the Lakers want to lose this game today because they don't want to see the Rockets in the first round. Memphis or Dallas they can beat, but the Rockets would make them go 7 games because they match-up so well with the Lakers.


you could very well be right. it would make a lot of sense for the lakers to want to lose this, actually. however seeing as how they're my favorite team, and how i absolutely hate the kings, i'm hoping the lakers still pull out a win.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

it's ridiculous to think the lakers would want to lose to not face the rockets. this team wants to win a title, but they'd be so scared of an 8 seed that they would sacrifice home-court in the next round to avoid them? no chance.

this is an important game for la, and it doesn't speak well for them at the moment (halftime).


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> it's ridiculous to think the lakers would want to lose to not face the rockets. this team wants to win a title, but they'd be so scared of an 8 seed that they would sacrifice home-court in the next round to avoid them? no chance.
> 
> this is an important game for la, and it doesn't speak well for them at the moment (halftime).


i wouldn't say it's ridiculous. i think it's pretty unlikely though, seeing as how they're facing the kings. i doubt they'd want to lose to them.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I know PJ is always talking abt Kobe playin' more within the team but this is ridiculous. Kobe wasn't even holding the ball for more then 1 sec in that first qtr. It's as if he had made up his mind that he's gonna pass it to somebody else the moment he touches it. Kings doubled him in the 2nd qtr but i've no clue what he was doing in the 1st. 

Shaq needs to take his head out of his *** as well.

Kings r playin' solid ball but nothing out of this world. LA needs to wakeup. I'll be surprised if Shaq-Kobe don't take 70% of the shots for the rest of the game.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> i wouldn't say it's ridiculous. i think it's pretty unlikely though, seeing as how they're facing the kings. i doubt they'd want to lose to them.


i'd say it's ridiculous.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm sorry but if that is what Kobe's doing, that's just ridiculous. This is not a time when you want to make a statement like this. I usually have a lot of respect for Kobe as a professional but if it's true that he's doing this to prove a point, I will lose much respect for him. This is an important game for him and his teammates, they need him. He should know this.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> it's ridiculous to think the lakers would want to lose to not face the rockets. this team wants to win a title, but they'd be so scared of an 8 seed that they would sacrifice home-court in the next round to avoid them? no chance.
> 
> this is an important game for la, and it doesn't speak well for them at the moment (halftime).



Exactly. If the Lakers are so smug that they can afford to drop 2 seeds in the playoffs, it will come back to bite them on the ***.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

The Lakers look slow/tired/uninspired out there. Look at the defense, its terrible. Noone wants to get a rebound either. Props to the Kings though they are playing good ball. Returning the beating we gave them at Staples a couple weeks ago.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kobe just isn't having a good game so far. The Kings have done a great job defending today. They're basically triple teaming Kobe and flopping on Shaq.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

why are you guys acting like the game is over?

i guarantee you the lakers will make a run in the 4th. they're only down by 12.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Kobe is doing well now and the Lakers defence has improved (stupid foul on Malone though) but when I turned it on at the 6 min ute mark in the third the Lakers D was atrocious still.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

I wouldn't say Kobe is doing well. For a superstar, he's pretty much been shut down this game.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Same problem I had with the Lakers last year. If Kobe and Shaq don't do it, it doesn't get done. There are 12 men on that roster. You would think that if Kobe is not healthy and Shaq is in foul trouble, somebody would do something. 

Payton talks about getting 40 mins. He can get all the minutes he wants, but what is he doing? And why the hell is George on the court???


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> why are you guys acting like the game is over?
> 
> i guarantee you the lakers will make a run in the 4th. they're only down by 12.


glad to know you're not a betting man.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> 
> 
> glad to know you're not a betting man.


the normal lakers would've.


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

^
nice justification.

kobe taking one shot in a half is like AI or tmac taking one shot in a half... unfathomable basically

arenas is the first thing (well, selfishness) i thought of when i read the recap... basically payback at good ol' coach for calling him out.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

What a strange game, the Lakers looked like they completely failed to prepare for the game or get into it mentally until about the end of the 3rd quarter. That's not going to work at Arco...

What's going on with the Lakers recently? They haven't had any energy the last few times I've seen them.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> What a strange game, the Lakers looked like they completely failed to prepare for the game or get into it mentally until about the end of the 3rd quarter. That's not going to work at Arco...
> 
> What's going on with the Lakers recently? They haven't had any energy the last few times I've seen them.


Good questions. I put the lack of preparation, energy, and basically everything else on Phil Jackson's (and the Lakers' coaching staff's) shoulders. Defensive intensity/preparation wasn't there at all, offense has looked cluttered and confused for two weeks now (spacing). Phil's definitely experimenting, but it usually doesn't end up resulting in TO-prone and play as messy as this. 

Maybe it's Karl's knee, Kobe's shoulder, or Shaq's toe. At this point, who the heck knows.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

The media/ESPN spin on this Kobe situation

"What seemed as unselfish was the ultimate act of selfishness" 

Ouch!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> The media/ESPN spin on this Kobe situation
> 
> "What seemed as unselfish was the ultimate act of selfishness"
> ...


I don't know what Kobe's motivation was. If he was sulking by passing up shots then he needs to grow up. That is something that kids do. He's an eight year vet now. Maybe instead of dealing with his teammates criticism like this, he should talk to them face to face and work it out. If his motivation in the first half was to spite his teammates then that is the equivalent of taking your ball and going home. Ridiculous.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

This is further reason why I hate Kobe Bryant. A year ago he seemed like a good guy, nothing really wrong with him, now this year, is there anything good about him. Without even mentioning his off the court fun(if you want to categorizing raping women fun), he has been unimpressive in my mind as a basketball player. He's probly the most selfish player in the league. Almost all his points come off of him taking his man one-on-one. There's a reason for your 4 other teammates and your coach. They're there to help, not to just ignore and play by yourself. Phil Jackson is supposed to be a great coach and have a great offense, yet all teh offense that comes from Kobe is him going one-on-one. He whines at officials all day, and is lackadaisical on defense. What is there good about Kobe Bryant, in any facet of his life or basketball game?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> the normal lakers would've.




:laugh: 



I should have guaranteed you were going to make an excuse if you got your guarantee wrong.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> This is further reason why I hate Kobe Bryant. A year ago he seemed like a good guy, nothing really wrong with him, now this year, is there anything good about him. Without even mentioning his off the court fun(if you want to categorizing raping women fun), he has been unimpressive in my mind as a basketball player. He's probly the most selfish player in the league. Almost all his points come off of him taking his man one-on-one. There's a reason for your 4 other teammates and your coach. They're there to help, not to just ignore and play by yourself. Phil Jackson is supposed to be a great coach and have a great offense, yet all teh offense that comes from Kobe is him going one-on-one. He whines at officials all day, and is lackadaisical on defense. What is there good about Kobe Bryant, in any facet of his life or basketball game?


i must have missed the part where kobe gets convicted of rape.

i hate to break it to you, but kobe is the best guard in the league.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not really. the lakers mount comebacks in the 4th quarter every other game. they always start off slow and pick up their intensity throughout the course of the game. i figured they'd do the same today. i was wrong, but last i checked, my name isn't Jesus.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> not really. the lakers mount comebacks in the 4th quarter every other game. they always start off slow and pick up their intensity throughout the course of the game. i figured they'd do the same today. i was wrong, but last i checked, my name isn't Jesus.


That's the same strategy that didn't work in game 6 vs. the Spurs last year. I think it's better to play hard and execute all game long. That's not really Phil's coaching style though. But look at the Spurs. That's what they do. I wonder how the Lakers would do if they were coached by Popovich.

The Lakers are an undisciplined team. Every game is like rolling the dice, and they just have enough superstar talent to get by most of the time. But there's nothing to rely on.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

This sort of behavior is nothing short of despicable. :upset: 

"There is always some kid who may be seeing me for the first or last time, I owe him my best." - Joe DiMaggio


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> This is further reason why I hate Kobe Bryant. A year ago he seemed like a good guy, nothing really wrong with him, now this year, is there anything good about him. Without even mentioning his off the court fun(if you want to categorizing raping women fun), he has been unimpressive in my mind as a basketball player. He's probly the most selfish player in the league. Almost all his points come off of him taking his man one-on-one. There's a reason for your 4 other teammates and your coach. They're there to help, not to just ignore and play by yourself. Phil Jackson is supposed to be a great coach and have a great offense, yet all teh offense that comes from Kobe is him going one-on-one. He whines at officials all day, and is lackadaisical on defense. What is there good about Kobe Bryant, in any facet of his life or basketball game?


You got some points, but Kobe is the only one on the Lakers that could consistently create shots for himself and others. Most of the time when he goes one on one is when the Lakers dont have enough time to go through the triangle or when there is only a couple sec left on the shot clock. He also passes the ball on many occasions when collapsing a defense and passing it to a open shooterI dont have any problems with that and dont know why you think thats selfish. I'll admit he whines a bit and doesnt give 100% effort on defense at many times during a game, but to say something like "What is there good about Kobe Bryant, in any facet of his life or basketball game?" is ridiculous. And you make it sound like he's already been proven guilty :no:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> This is further reason why I hate Kobe Bryant. A year ago he seemed like a good guy, nothing really wrong with him, now this year, is there anything good about him. Without even mentioning his off the court fun(if you want to categorizing raping women fun), he has been unimpressive in my mind as a basketball player. He's probly the most selfish player in the league. Almost all his points come off of him taking his man one-on-one. There's a reason for your 4 other teammates and your coach. They're there to help, not to just ignore and play by yourself. Phil Jackson is supposed to be a great coach and have a great offense, yet all teh offense that comes from Kobe is him going one-on-one. He whines at officials all day, and is lackadaisical on defense. What is there good about Kobe Bryant, in any facet of his life or basketball game?


I guess the media has done it's job then. Spin, spin, spin. God forbid it is something the Kings did to shut him down. Feeble minds will always follow the media like brainless sheep anyway.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess the media has done it's job then. Spin, spin, spin. God forbid it is something the Kings did to shut him down. Feeble minds will always follow the media like brainless sheep anyway.


The Kings did a good job defensively, but I don't think they "shut him down." Kobe wasn't shooting because he didn't want to. Now what the Spurs (Bruce Bowen in particular) did to him last week was more of a shut-down, because he kept forcing shots and missing them. Kobe shut himself down today for the most part because we all know he gets his shots up when he wants to -- they may not go in, but he gets em up. Today I really think he was trying to prove a point in his own way but he took it too far. Next thing you know the Lakers are dead. And in an attempt to salvage the game he started forcing the few attempts he did get, but it was too late.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

But what happens if those open shots by Fisher, George and Rush go in. Those were wide open shots they were missing and these are professionals. If they are going to get open looks shouldn't they make shots? 

If those shots go in, then everyone would say that Kobe would have been doing a good job sharing the rock. The bigger story is that Shaq might have a tough go in the playoffs if they are going to call a bunch of offensive fouls on him (bogus and real). 

Didn't you see how eager the media is to make this a Kobe-Shaq-Phil drama again? Shaq said he is not going to fall for it and feed their ratings. Good for him. It is getting tiresome. I used to think they really disliked each other (and they still might) but the media's constant fishing for a story when there is none is pretty ridiculous. Once Shaq got in foul trouble, it was over for the Lakers and GP needs to stop chirping because he is on decline.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> But what happens if those open shots by Fisher, George and Rush go in. Those were wide open shots they were missing and these are professionals. If they are going to get open looks shouldn't they make shots?
> 
> If those shots go in, then everyone would say that Kobe would have been doing a good job sharing the rock. The bigger story is that Shaq might have a tough go in the playoffs if they are going to call a bunch of offensive fouls on him (bogus and real).
> ...


Yep, Fish, George and Rush SHOULD be making those open shots, and had they been making them people probably would be saying Kobe did the right thing by passing up so many shots. But it seems like it's combination of Kobe not trusting his teammates (except for Shaq) and the burning desire of his to shoot the ball makes him play the way he does most of the time. He probably figured if he let them carry the load they would fall flat on their faces, and they did. So now maybe he thinks he proved his point and can go back to the way he normally plays without anyone questioning him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, Fish, George and Rush SHOULD be making those open shots, and had they been making them people probably would be saying Kobe did the right thing by passing up so many shots. But it seems like it's combination of Kobe not trusting his teammates (except for Shaq) and the burning desire of his to shoot the ball makes him play the way he does most of the time. He probably figured if he let them carry the load they would fall flat on their faces, and they did. So now maybe he thinks he proved his point and can go back to the way he normally plays without anyone questioning him.


Which just goes to show, why are the other Lakers questioning Kobe when they had won 12 our of their last 14 games with him leading them? When they lose it's Kobe fault, when they win it's cause Shaq did it and Kobe is selfish trying to be a hero. 

Guys like Payton prove to me they are out for FGA's and numbers. He wants the ring, but on his terms and that is just not going to fly. Why upset the apple cart? When they lost to San Antonio and Portland, it wasn't because of Kobe only. It was a team loss. I am getting sick of Phil Jackson though, because he always seems to criticize Kobe, but deflect attention from anyone else (cause supposedly Kobe can take it). When does Phil's act get tired and Kobe not give a damn what Phil thinks anymore? I think that happened two years ago. 

If I was a Laker fan, I would not be satisfied with them constantly trying to break Kobe down in hopes of reigning him in. He has too much talent to do that. Let him take you there. I actually was glad to see the Lakers lose though because I think the Rockets could beat them. They will beat the Mavs.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I think the point is that we've seen Kobe Bryant, as recently as two weeks ago, easily break double and triple teams and get to the basket to score or pass. He wasn't doing any of that today. The Kings played good defense, but give me a break, it wasn't *that* great. Do you know the last time Kobe scored under 10 points in a game? 2000. There's a reason for that, and it's because no team or player is good enough to hold him to under 10 points when he tries to score. He wasn't trying to score, otherwise he would have taken more than one shot the first half.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> If I was a Laker fan, I would not be satisfied with them constantly trying to break Kobe down in hopes of reigning him in. He has too much talent to do that. Let him take you there. I actually was glad to see the Lakers lose though because I think the Rockets could beat them. They will beat the Mavs.


As much as I hate to say it, Kobe is gone after this season. I'd be shocked if he comes back to this situation. As much as he hated playing in PJ's offense with Shaq as the focal point, he did enjoy winning championships. That didn't happen last year and it might not happen again this year. If the Lakers aren't winning, Kobe probably won't see any reason to stick around. As much as I've criticized his play this season, I can understand what he's going through. I think the thing that bothers him more than anything is how two-faced some of the players are. They act one way around him and say **** to the media behind his back. You always hear about players (anonymous) whispering about Kobe's shot selection after games. Most of these pussies don't have the balls to reveal their identities but they continue 
to voice their disatisfaction with his play through the media. Everyone does it. No one complains about his shooting when the Lakers win but everyone points their finger at him when they lose. It gets old after awhile.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

The Lakers are like a sinking ship by many standards and Shaq being the captain will go down with it...Kobe meanwhile is the crafty first mate and has already jumped ship onto the nearest life-boat....if he's smart that is...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> The Lakers are like a sinking ship by many standards and Shaq being the captain will go down with it...Kobe meanwhile is the crafty first mate and has already jumped ship onto the nearest life-boat....if he's smart that is...


Man you are on a roll tonight. Your vernacular is truly invigorating to my mental spirit. 

Take that Walt "Clyde" Frazier.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Glad someone appreciates it !


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> i must have missed the part where kobe gets convicted of rape.
> ...


That may be true, but it's also very sad. Even despite his talent, I wouldn't want him on my team.



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess the media has done it's job then. Spin, spin, spin. God forbid it is something the Kings did to shut him down. Feeble minds will always follow the media like brainless sheep anyway.


The Kings could've shut him down, but Kobe didn't give them the chance to, because he didn't feel like playing.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I don't get Phil's feelings. Kobe is the best passer on the Lakers since the All-Star break. He should shoot and pass, especially to Shaq. He either draws the D or gets decent shots.

This is lame. The Lakers are supposed to be top dog. You crushed the Kings and Wolves. You wanted the top spot before you lost to the Spurs. Now you're just mailing in efforts like this before the playoffs begin? Pathetic.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

its funny when arenas did it everybody was against him and critisizing him, and when Kobe does it, everybody here is making exuses for him. And wahst even funnier is when arenas actually shot in the 4th quarter, he singlehandedly won the game for his team. When Kobe started shooting, he did no such thing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> its funny when arenas did it everybody was against him and critisizing him, and when Kobe does it, everybody here is making exuses for him. And wahst even funnier is when arenas actually shot in the 4th quarter, he singlehandedly won the game for his team. When Kobe started shooting, he did no such thing.


You need to categorize everyone as specific people, because I never once badmouthed Gilbert Arenas. I was just glad he put Kwame Brown in his place and now he knows his role.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

This is why I am glad Kobe won't be a Laker next season. Phil Jackson has constantly poisoned the media against him. He wants to prove he is bigger than the players, he is the 'Zen Master'. When in truth he is just an average coach who has benifitted from coaching the two most dominant forces in their era (MJ, Shaq) combined with arguably the 2nd best player in the game at the time( Pip, Kobe). Oh but don't fret for Phillip, he will escape just as soon as he destroys your franchise with his eo and the blame will be squarely put on Kobe (see Chicago and Krause).

So Laker fans (who will probably disappear to the same place all of those Bulls fans went to in the last 5 years) get ready for an era of mediocrity.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> This is why I am glad Kobe won't be a Laker next season. Phil Jackson has constantly poisoned the media against him. He wants to prove he is bigger than the players, he is the 'Zen Master'. When in truth he is just an average coach who has benifitted from coaching the two most dominant forces in their era (MJ, Shaq) combined with arguably the 2nd best player in the game at the time( Pip, Kobe). Oh but don't fret for Phillip, he will escape just as soon as he destroys your franchise with his eo and the blame will be squarely put on Kobe (see Chicago and Krause).
> 
> So Laker fans (who will probably disappear to the same place all of those Bulls fans went to in the last 5 years) get ready for an era of mediocrity.


I don't think it's any coincidence that Phil Jackson hasn't signed a contract for next season. As much as he and Kobe do not like each other, I think that he will retire if Kobe leaves. If he doesn't retire he'll sign a one year contract. He's definately not in LA for the long haul. He's going to leave once the stars leave. He'll never coach a team that isn't "ready made" because he'd look like a complete bufoon if he did.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think it's any coincidence that Phil Jackson hasn't signed a contract for next season. As much as he and Kobe do not like each other, I think that he will retire if Kobe leaves. If he doesn't retire he'll sign a one year contract. He's definately not in LA for the long haul. He's going to leave once the stars leave. He'll never coach a team that isn't "ready made" because he'd look like a complete bufoon if he did.


 I must say that now that I consider this I find it all too believable. Sheesh. ( Please excuse the following, I'm in a very strange mood )
So Captain Shaq, the proud leader of the galleon "Lalaland" , which has plundered the western coasts and come back victorious for 3 years finds itself some new members. We'll start with Malone that old Sea Dog who's been a staunch warrior for years. He's signed onto the vessel in search of plunder that's been eluding him for decades. Also there's that other water rat GP who, also in search of the gold has decided to come along with Cap'n Shaq. Big Phil, the venerable owner of the vessel has been strategising for years on how to pry some plunder from the dreaded barbary pirates, the Spurs gang led by Captain Timmy D and Big Poppa Poppovitch. Aloft in the crow's nest sits Bloody Bryant , or Krafty Kobe as he's known. Alas !
It seems one night they've been holed beneath the waterline ! What's to become of the "Lalaland" ? It appears the ship's lost along with all its hands ! "Avast matiees !", yells Cap'n Shaq, "By my 350 pound frame, every Laker for himself !"....unfortunately, the captain, the 2 mates and the venerable owner go down with the ship , whilst Krafty Kobe makes off in the long boat, to shoot another day !


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> 
> 
> I must say that now that I consider this I find it all too believable. Sheesh. ( Please excuse the following, I'm in a very strange mood )
> ...


:|


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

:uhoh: , Heh, like I said I was in a rather strange mood !


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> :uhoh: , Heh, like I said I was in a rather strange mood !


marijuana.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> You need to categorize everyone as specific people, because I never once badmouthed Gilbert Arenas. I was just glad he put Kwame Brown in his place and now he knows his role.


And on the other hand, my opinion of both players has been lowered considerably by the fact that they pulled this ridiculous stunt.

Which specific posters are being hypocrites here?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> And on the other hand, my opinion of both players has been lowered considerably by the fact that they pulled this ridiculous stunt.
> ...


What is the freaking stunt Kobe pulled? His coach publicly says he needs to get his shots _within_ the offense. His coach has also stated that the offense will run through Shaq. Now it is Kobe's fault that he was executing the triangle? Anyone have an example of some wide open shots he passed up? No, but he didn't force his offense just like his idiot coach asked him not to do. The question should be why can't the freaking coach figure out another plan of action. Ic an tell you right now, the Grizzly coaching staff are of the opinion that if you stop Kobe, you stop the Lakers. Shaq just CAN'T dominate like 3 years ago and Karl and Gary are just role players.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> marijuana.


 I'm an athelete,and I'm not among those that are into poisoning their bodies. Can't a guy be a little wierd sometimes ?!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think it's any coincidence that Phil Jackson hasn't signed a contract for next season. As much as he and Kobe do not like each other, I think that he will retire if Kobe leaves. If he doesn't retire he'll sign a one year contract. He's definately not in LA for the long haul. He's going to leave once the stars leave. He'll never coach a team that isn't "ready made" because he'd look like a complete bufoon if he did.


I think the only reason PJ's hanging around at this point is to get his 10th ring to beat Red Holzman's record for most titles as a coach, and he feels that continuing to coach the Lakers gives him the best chance to do it.


----------

